# "Paste in plain text" in Firefox



## Matrix (Feb 4, 2017)

Here is a tip for new Firefox users:

I switched from Chrome to Firefox several months ago, the feature I missed the most is "Paste in plain text": when I copy some text to create a forum post, I always use "Paste in plain text" to strip format info which often messes up the post. Just discovered Firefox supports it too with shortcut keys: Ctrl + Shift + V.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2017)

Check this out also...

CLICK HERE


----------



## Matrix (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the link, Ken. I need to go through the list to learn some tips.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 4, 2017)

does not work on very early versions of firefox like the one I use. the .rtf files have formatting in text and when I post I use notepad since it does not have any special formatting. never had any problems copying and pasting..


----------



## Matrix (Feb 4, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> does not work on very early versions of firefox like the one I use. the .rtf files have formatting in text and when I post I use notepad since it does not have any special formatting. never had any problems copying and pasting..



I also used notepad to remove the format before I knew the shortcut key. Why don't you upgrade to the new version? To keep some plugins?


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 4, 2017)

Matrix said:


> I also used notepad to remove the format before I knew the shortcut key.



I thought that I was the only one to do that.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 4, 2017)

matrix wants to know why I dont upgrade? for the same reason I dont buy a new car every year or upgrade my 4 cylinder to a 6 or 8 cylinder. what I use works just fine and I dont have to try and remember all those damn key combinations. like ctrl+alt+del..there are many more in windows os!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> matrix wants to know why I dont upgrade? for the same reason I dont buy a new car every year or upgrade my 4 cylinder to a 6 or 8 cylinder. what I use works just fine and I dont have to try and remember all those damn key combinations. like ctrl+alt+del..there are many more in windows os!!!



I like letting my mouse doing the work!!


----------

